# Pivotal or I beam, what would you choose and why?



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

I've got a standard post and seat on my bike now, I kinda wanna get a slightly smaller seat as I feel my seat gets in the way of my legs sometimes

so whats a better choice, pivotal, or I beam

I guess with pivotal I loose front to back adjustments although I'm not sure how much of an issue that is

the bike in question:










oh, and do you guys think a white seat would be too much?


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

oh, the seats been moved to a much better position since then, thats just one of the only pics I've got loaded right now


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

pivotal. i hate the look of ibeam. and white will round that out real nice


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Pivotal all the way. I've heard of I-beams cracking. Pivotals seems very solid.


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

any suggestions for a good looking white pivotal seat

I really like the shape of the kink slim or the macneail sl but I can't seem to find either in white

(the macneil sl comes in white but I can't find anyone who has it in stock)


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

maybe I'll just cheap out and get something like this:










or










and use my existing seatpost


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

For now, if you're looking to cut down size, you could take any old BMX seat, strip it, sand it out/take a bandsaw to it and make any shape/profile you want. Light, can be made low-profile, and a stripped seat always looks sick on a nice cromo frame 

You could cut down on weight (if thats a reason to go pivotal/i-beam), then chop you're post so you have at least 2-3 inches in the seat-tube when you have it set at your desired height, then take a drill and drill out some holes. Light and can be made to look pretty cool.

just my .2 cents. 

EDIT:: There's a shadow seat that is very small and low-profile as well. The S&M's are nice though, a buddy of mine rides one on his 20"


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I like the black and white going on there. Very similar to my new Riot. You gave me a great idea with the white brake housing.

I used a Fly seat which is microscopic compared to others. I debated on a pivotal but ended up going with a normal post. One reason is I wanted to match my Thomson stem with a Thomson post. I went with the black Fly that has a white section underneath. White seats just get beat-up looking quick IMO.


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

any pics of that seat?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Pivotal would be my pick, I wouldn't like being stuck with SDG seats only.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know if I would want a tiny seat.
What happens when you miss the pedals over a big double, and that thing wants to go straight up your a$$?


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

well, I don't want anything super tiny, more like a bit narrower

the pics don't show it well, but my haro saddle has a bit of a ghetto booty and I get hung up on it every once in a while


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Here - before the Thomson post came in...


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Here is the link to a better description:

http://www.flybikesbmx.com/index.php?lang=en&seccion=productos&id=33

I love the thing. Small but not too small..


----------

